# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  WebGL globe

## Hai-Etlik

It'd be cool if the site included a WebGL globe like Cesium that could be used to display images from posts or galleries.  Getting Cesium to display a single image in normal equidistant cylindrical  projection is relatively simple.  You just give it the URL, and optionally an extent (if it doesn't cover the full globe).

It does have a problem if the image is larger than the largest texture your OpenGL implementation supports.  This can be resolved by providing a tiled image service like WMS or TMS, which would also be cool for providing a way to do 'zoomable' maps (via OpenLayers or Leaflet).  It's rather more complicated though as it would require something server side like GeoServer or GDAL2Tiles to provide the tiles.

----------

